
Google Claims ‘Quantum Supremacy,’ Marking a Major Milestone in Computing - hnuser123456
https://fortune.com/2019/09/20/google-claims-quantum-supremacy/
======
hnuser123456
This was expected at least 3 months ago:
[https://interestingengineering.com/googles-quantum-
processor...](https://interestingengineering.com/googles-quantum-processor-
may-achieve-quantum-supremacy-in-months)

Additional sources: [https://gizmodo.com/google-says-its-achieved-quantum-
suprema...](https://gizmodo.com/google-says-its-achieved-quantum-supremacy-a-
world-fir-1838299829)

(paywalled)
[https://www.ft.com/content/b9bb4e54-dbc1-11e9-8f9b-77216ebe1...](https://www.ft.com/content/b9bb4e54-dbc1-11e9-8f9b-77216ebe1f17)

~~~
morningseagulls
>This was expected at least 3 months ago

Here's the Quanta report they quoted: [https://www.quantamagazine.org/does-
nevens-law-describe-quan...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/does-nevens-law-
describe-quantum-computings-rise-20190618/)

I remembered seeing that and still feeling a bit skeptical. It seems like you
could perhaps achieve "quantum supremacy" and yet not have quantum computing
devices that are actually "useful".

